# Need help trapping



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

You can find the back story in the general form titled cats in winter. Basically this cat that "lives" two doors down is now pretty much a stray... the people don't feed him or let him inside at all. He was full of ticks but they seemed to die off from the cold weather. Now he is an extremely friendly cat and will run up to you when called, eat from your hand, etc.

We managed to trap him in our garage before and he was ok but after 20 minutes was crying to get out. We tried to bring him back to the neighbours house but clearly they didn't care or want him in. So we wasted all last weekend trying to get him back in the garage. The problem is that we lured him in but when the garage door closes he freaks out and runs out. He will not come inside because one of my cats wants to murder him(even when they are put away he still hisses when the door is open).

Another problem is he does not like being hanled and freaks out at being picked up (the neighbour use to throw him and and out of the house roughly by the scruff when we was still allowed in). We tried to put him in a cat carrier and I almost lost a hand... you cant even scruff him or he will make these crazy growling noises and bite you hard. He now won't come in the garage at all and I haven't seen him near the house for a few days although I seen him a few blocks away this morning.

I really need suggestions how to get him back into the garage. I plan on keeping him there and posting ads online to try and re home him myself.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Nevermind. Shortly after I posted this, I managed to get him inside the house and trapped him after 3 hours. My cat attacked him and he was very angry so we couldnt get him into the crate but we made a box and trapped him in it. He is now at a no kill shelter and I feel terrible. I wish I could have kept him but it wouldn't have worked out. :dis


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't feel terrible, you did what you thought is right, and he will be better off for it, now someone can take care of him.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. I really miss the little guy. I keep looking for him out the window and when I'm walking my dog. I hope he's ok and gets adopted ASAP


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think you did the right thing for him as well. He won't be put to sleep since the shelter is no kill, and now he can find a furever home with people who actually love him! Those other people did not deserve them and he did not deserved to be treated the way he was. He's inside where he won't get hit or attacked or be exposed to the elements, and the shelter staff will give him more attention than your neighbors did!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> I think you did the right thing for him as well. He won't be put to sleep since the shelter is no kill, and now he can find a furever home with people who actually love him! Those other people did not deserve them and he did not deserved to be treated the way he was. He's inside where he won't get hit or attacked or be exposed to the elements, and the shelter staff will give him more attention than your neighbors did!


I am happy with my decision. I don't think they even noticed he is missing. They didn't come and ask if we saw him, no flyers, no ads, nothing. I think they threw him out a month ago, they probably think he's run away or dead. Sigh. I keep checking everyday to see if he's up for adoption yet. I bet once he's up he will go fast. I hope so. I miss him climbing on my outside and rubbing up against me. :neutral: He deserves a great life though.


----------

